# 330i options...from BMWNA or via ED



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

U have been reading the forums for a while now and it seems pretty clear that its possible to either add on some options above and beyond the "noral" list of options from BMWNA/Dealer. Since I am doing ED on my car (330i ZHP) in April, I'd like to finalize what I think I can addon via the normal ordinger process vs. what I should consider buying/getting installed in Germany.

1) Is there a list of all possible 330i options and codes somewhere that I am missing?

2) How flexable have you found the local dealer to be with adding on "non-standard" options? For example, I know that I have read about how you can specify an option code for the electric rear window shade. Will they really do this for you?

3) What options are possible to get in Germany, have installed or puchase/bring back with me? Are there any things you can buy there that won't work here, etc?

Sorry for the openended questions. I don't want to waste a opportunity to get some great options either installed during production or buy in Germany and add later/mayself.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Unfortunately, you may find that placing an ED order will prevent you from ordering some of the 'special' or 'hidden' options that you often see on the board. About 1 year ago, BMW adopted a stricter policy on ED orders-- the official line is that they'll only accept standard US options. The reasoning they give is that if you back out of your ED order they have to be able to sell the car to someone else. So, ironically, even though you're picking up the car in its place of birth, you may find that you're not able to order some things that you've seen on other board members' cars.

If you don't do euro-delivery then its up to the whim of BMWNA and your dealer as to whether they'll acccept your special order. Obviously, Jon Shafer is very willing to do special orders, but most salesman won't take the time or effort to do it (and probably don't even know how).

You can pick up lots of stuff in Germany, but since the euro has gotten stronger, I'd suggest taking the US prices of the parts you want to be sure that you're actually saving money by buying them in Germany. Some ideas:
-Clears
-M sport wheel 
-CD changer

Here's a link to that provides a list of 3 series options and option codes that won't find in US but may be able to special order:
http://www.capitalcars.ie/318i_Saloon.pdf
Note: even though its for a 318i, the option codes will be the same across the 3 series range.


----------



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

robg said:


> *Unfortunately, you may find that placing an ED order will prevent you from ordering some of the 'special' or 'hidden' options that you often see on the board. About 1 year ago, BMW adopted a stricter policy on ED orders-- the official line is that they'll only accept standard US options. The reasoning they give is that if you back out of your ED order they have to be able to sell the car to someone else. So, ironically, even though you're picking up the car in its place of birth, you may find that you're not able to order some things that you've seen on other board members' cars.
> 
> You can pick up lots of stuff in Germany, but since the euro has gotten stronger, I'd suggest taking the US prices of the parts you want to be sure that you're actually saving money by buying them in Germany. Some ideas:
> -Clears
> ...


Thanks, I didn't realize that about ED. Sucks that they let you customize ordered cars in great detail in other countries, but not in the US.

Then clear turn signals and rear lights are a given and going BMW OEM seems to be the way to go. If I purchase those in Germany and would put them on the car, will they make it to my deal? or will the VPC remove them?

Finally, where can I find a list of all the BMW options/parts for a 330i? German or US?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

> Finally, where can I find a list of all the BMW options/parts for a 330i? German or US? [/B]


see my edited post-- strangely, Irish dealer sites seem to be the best place to get a good list of 3 series option codes in English!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

A couple of cautions when using a list such as that for the Irish market:

-- These are options only for the sedan. Those for the other body styles vary somewhat. For instance, colors and interiors are slightly different for the coupes and cabriolets.

-- A number of the listed options are standard in the US market, such as 210, 321, 354, etc. In some cases, this is a function of the fact that the US market gets mostly the fancier models (no 316, 318 or 320; only 325 and 330.)

Lastly, the Irish sure do pay for their BMWs! Prices are quite a bit higher than in Germany. :yikes:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

LMC said:


> *A couple of cautions when using a list such as that for the Irish market:
> 
> -- These are options only for the sedan. Those for the other body styles vary somewhat. For instance, colors and interiors are slightly different for the coupes and cabriolets.
> 
> ...


All true. But for the options this poster is looking for (like electric rear blind) it should be fine.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

robg, I played around a little with the capital cars url, but did not find similar option lists for other models. Did you?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, they do have a list of options for various Ci models and some 5 series models. I don't think it matters too much- since the rest of the world's options don't get limited by what model they choose (you can have 18" wheels on a 316 if you want for example) and the option codes are the same across the 3 series range, it shouldn't matter. Is there a specific option that you didn't see and you'd like the code for?


----------

